# Gutes intro



## fruchtzwerg19891 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hy liebe Community,

Ich habe eine Frage. Ich und meine Kumpels machen in unserer Freizeit Movies so in Richtung Jackass aber nicht so auf die "ich tu mir weh und das ist lustig" art.

Jetzt möchte ich die Videos etwas schöner und aufwendiger gestallten. Und ich habe mich schon seid einer weile nach einem guten Intro umgeschaut, und heute in der Werbung bei VOX kam eon Spot übern den VOX-Shop und das letzte bild was da is dieses viele grau. 
Dort hatte ich mir vorgestellt das da unser Logo von einer Art Laser eingebrand wird. Nur weiß ich nicht wie das umzusetzen ist, oder überhaupt mit Affter Effects umzusetzen ist(das Logo habe ich unten angehangen)....
Ebendfalls wollte ich von vox diese Einblendungen verwenden(die immer bei Tierzeit oder Wolkenlos kommen,  wo steht wie z.b. ein Moderatort heiß.Nur die Farbgebung sollte die von Tierzeit sein.) Ich möchte da allerding reinschreiben wie z.b. Interpret und Titel heiß. Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand evt. ein kleines Tutorial schreiben könnte wie man soetwas umsetzen kann.

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Freak_Desperado (23. Oktober 2005)

Beachte bitte die Netiquette.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (25. Oktober 2005)

ok allerding wäre ich über eine antwort doch sehr erfreut dn irgendeiner wird es schon wissen wie es geht...(hoffe ich)


----------



## MasterofSLK (25. Oktober 2005)

Ja klar aber es wäre nett wenn du dich auch an unsere Regeln halten würdest! Vielen Dank!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (25. Oktober 2005)

So habe mir jetzt die Netiquette zum 2. mal durchgelesen.
Habe aber nicht ganz verstanden was ihr da meint!!


----------



## Fluffy (25. Oktober 2005)

Die Rechtschreibung und der Ausdruck in deinem Post sind unter aller Sau.
Wenn du möchtest das sich jemand die Mühe macht eine Lösung für dich zu finden kann man erwarten das du dir die Mühe machst deine Frage klar und verständlich zu Stellen. 
Es geht nicht darum alles 100% richtig zu Schreiben, aber ein bisschen Mühe solltest du dir schon geben.

Nur mal so als allgemeiner Tip für´s Internet...


----------



## MasterofSLK (26. Oktober 2005)

Da muss ich vollstens zustimmen! Du willst doch sicher das dir jemand so schnell wie möglich hilft, also dann schreib auch vernünftig damit dir geholfen werden kann!

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (26. Oktober 2005)

Ok habe das jetzt einmal geändert Stimmt das war wirklich etwas krass.

Sorry!

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## fruchtzwergclub (5. Dezember 2009)

Lusitg, geholfen habt ihr trotzdem nicht... Soviel zum Thema...


----------



## UnoDosTres (17. Dezember 2009)

Soetwas kannst du mit AfterEffects machen. Allerdings erfordert es schon ein Wenig Übung. Also mit 2-3 Klicks geht das leider nicht.


----------



## Brucewolf (17. Dezember 2009)

Lade dir doch einfach mal die Demo runter und hier bei "turoials.de" findest Du dann auch entsprechende Anleitungen (auch videos). Wenn dir das nicht reicht ist immer auch "Youtube" zu empfehlen. Dort gibt es mittlerer Weile jede Menge an Turtorials von AE.

Einfach mal ein wenig versuchen und dann geht es weiter.

grüße


----------



## chillergott (17. Dezember 2009)

Sony Vegas!

Gutes Programm muss ich sagen, aber muss man auch ein bisschen mit arbeiten damit man damit klar kommt

mfg

Chiller


----------

